# Where do you buy your tee-shirts?



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

Looking for decent to good quality and nothing too pricey.:thumbsup:


----------



## iSlowpoke (Feb 24, 2009)

Walmart...


----------



## BikinCO (Jan 14, 2004)

I have always used cycling specific jerseys but I just bought some Champion tshirts from Target and am very happy with them for mtn bking. I wear a camelbak so I don't need pokets and I don't miss the zipper, even riding during the Florida summer.


----------



## Lurchlee (Jun 5, 2011)

iSlowpoke said:


> Walmart...


+1 cheap enough not to care what happens to them


----------



## gsxr1600 (Nov 30, 2008)

Target


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

iSlowpoke said:


> Walmart...


i said decent to good quality.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Depends on the brand (bike company) you are looking for. Some brand like Ibis their Ts are very good quality and good price for what you get. I try to order some custom Ts from AP(same company and model) it came out $10 more before shipping.

I'd rather spend a bit more on a good quality Ts that would last longer and more comfortable.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Your not a real biker unless you own some fox racing shirts.


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

pfox90 said:


> Your not a real biker unless you own some fox racing shirts.


:thumbsup:

ive bought about 15 Fox shirts from Chainlove in the past 2 months. $7.99 a peice.


----------



## TripleThreat (Jul 22, 2004)

Free with race entries...


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

T- shirts? I take them from work( I screen print) they're free. If I do buy a shirt it's from a band that needs the money.


----------



## pleepleus (Apr 19, 2011)

How much is too pricey? For riding and just being outside in the heat I like the REI Sahara t shirts. 100% polyester, dries quickly... What I really like is they look and feel like a cotton shirt unlike other shiny itchy poly shirts I've tried. They are usually $25 but wait until they go on sale for $15 or $20.


----------



## Lule (May 4, 2009)

For riding: Champion from Target. Inexpensive, well-constructed, and dries quickly.

Casual: L.L.Bean. Wrinkle, shrink, fade, and stain resistant AND available in long.


----------



## pyrux (May 14, 2011)

Another vote for the Champion T's from Target, just got 3 for $7.99 ea. Simple, different colors to choose from and cheap.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

roc865 said:


> Looking for decent to good quality and nothing too pricey.:thumbsup:


I have not bought a t-shirt in many years. They have all been swag from bike companies and events.

Only for causal wear. Never ride in them.


----------



## Steeljaws (May 2, 2010)

Dollar Store, 6 for a buck; wear and sweat in them once while doing yard work, and then just toss 'em.


----------



## Lule (May 4, 2009)

Steeljaws said:


> Dollar Store, 6 for a buck; wear and sweat in them once while doing yard work, and then just toss 'em.


Landfill engineer...


----------



## Itchiee (Sep 17, 2010)

The Target Champion shirts cant be beat for price and function.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

For riding I prefer Royal Racing long sleeve shirts. Too much skin damage as a landscaper for 3+ decades for short sleeves.
For t shirts I buy them as memories of places I've travelled to and had a great time. Every time I put one on it remeinds me of somewhere. Too bad I can't find a Gooseberry Mesa shirt but ski resorts all have them. Best biking t shirts I've found so far were in Moab.


----------



## smokinoak (Aug 17, 2010)

Walmart has some good moisture wicking shirts for $7.50.I don't like t-shirts here in Fla as they get wet and feel heavy.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Either enter a race and get one free or get em from chainlove for cheap.


----------



## dstaks (May 10, 2011)

iSlowpoke said:


> Walmart...


x2 :thumbsup: Their cheap starter under armor or bike jerseys work great...


----------



## smokinoak (Aug 17, 2010)

Fox t-shirts on chainlove right now 6.99, 30minutes left


----------



## HighLife420 (Apr 5, 2011)

smokinoak said:


> Fox t-shirts on chainlove right now 6.99, 30minutes left


I have bought every single shirt they have had up, minus one of the white ones that only came in S-M-L, no XL.

So far, total i have 15 Fox shirts and 1 Troy Lee shirt....all for 6.99-7.99.

Chainlove is AWESOME. :thumbsup:


----------



## makeemsayunhhh (Jul 18, 2011)

picked up a couple of those C9 champion tees at goodwill today for $2.50 each. Also went to the outlet goodwill and found a couple more by pearl izumi and columbia , only this time for $1.59 total (gotta love clothing by the pound!) You just have to have a good eye and be a little patient sometimes. I prefer used stuff because of the price, and once I wear a new shirt it becomes used anyway, so who cares right?


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

HighLife420 said:


> I have bought every single shirt they have had up, minus one of the white ones that only came in S-M-L, no XL.
> 
> So far, total i have 15 Fox shirts and 1 Troy Lee shirt....all for 6.99-7.99.
> 
> Chainlove is AWESOME. :thumbsup:


Not quite that many T's but Iv'e bought a TON of stuff off of those sites over the years!


----------



## sluggo69 (Sep 14, 2009)

*academy*

academy has great prices on under armor heat gear shirts. i think they are 20.00 each


----------



## sluggo69 (Sep 14, 2009)

*academy*

academy has great prices on under armor heat gear shirts. i think they are 20.00 each. i prefer them to riding jersies


----------



## Haligan78 (Jun 13, 2011)

www.foulmouthshirts.com


----------



## gregnash (Jul 17, 2010)

+++ for Target/Champion shirts
I have a couple and they are cheap, good quality, and can be worn for other workouts as well. Own a couple riding jerseys and more expensive Mountain Hardware brand items and the Champions do just as well. Will be picking up some long sleeve ones this fall.


----------



## Fooshnicken (Jan 16, 2011)

Wiggle, Chain Reaction Cycles and sometimes Marks and Spencer


----------



## cfdp (Jul 24, 2011)

pleepleus said:


> How much is too pricey? For riding and just being outside in the heat I like the REI Sahara t shirts. 100% polyester, dries quickly... What I really like is they look and feel like a cotton shirt unlike other shiny itchy poly shirts I've tried. They are usually $25 but wait until they go on sale for $15 or $20.


http://www.rei.com/product/794440/rei-sahara-t-shirt-mens


----------



## Coreski (Aug 4, 2011)

I usually check If amazon has what I'm looking for first and If not then hucknroll.com is always my next stop


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

five ten has an outlet store online. 10 bucks plus shipping when theyre on sale.


----------



## CDaleGo (Aug 4, 2011)

+1 for Champions at Target. Going back to get more tomorrow.


----------



## ltuw (Jun 15, 2005)

Do not buy from UK vendors. Although it's free shipping and good prices. I find their return policy, internaltional shipping and customer service not as good as USA online retailers. I had a bad experience with UK ProBikekit.com PBK


----------



## ducatisteve (Mar 9, 2010)

Another here for Target Champion/C9 shirts. About the best bang for the buck when it comes to technical tees.


----------



## yeshou (Aug 16, 2011)

Pass by


----------



## yeshou (Aug 16, 2011)

Pass by


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I wear my roadie jersey
works for me,
but it isn't cheap


----------



## 0010 0110 (Sep 20, 2011)

dstaks said:


> x2 :thumbsup: Their cheap starter under armor or bike jerseys work great...


:thumbsup:This i been rocking the cheap starter under armor and i see no big difference with the actual under armor. I live in the southwest were 110 degrees is common. so the long sleeve helps with the sunburns and wicks sweat pretty well. can beat it for 12 bucks


----------



## ZeroNine3 (May 18, 2009)

Might also want to check out stores like Ross or TJ Maxx or something similar, usually you can find some kind of polyester shirt that'll work.


----------

